# sealing bark help needed



## knsm5 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi all,

I am looking for a proven technique for cleaning and sealing natural tree bark, that will be left on the logs/branches, to used to make crafts and indoor furniture. I am new to this hobby so any additonal tips would be helpful and appreciated.

Many thanks,


----------



## seawolf21 (Aug 1, 2007)

*sealing bark*

As a pyrographer(woodburner) I seal the edges of my basswood round slabs with a product called MODGE PODGE which can be bought at craft stores or you can seal it with a 2 part epoxy that you can get at woodworking stores.

Gary

http://hometown.aol.com/seawolf21/pyro.html


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Good answer Gary, and great picture, that is some nice work.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Done with a hot poker or a laser?

Looks very good.

johnep


----------



## seawolf21 (Aug 1, 2007)

*Woodburning*



johnep said:


> Done with a hot poker or a laser?
> 
> Looks very good.
> 
> johnep


 

John this is done with a special pen that can heat up to 2000 degrees.
The pen plugs into a regulator unit. See the site below.

Gary

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=800


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Very interesting site, I have a soldering kit which looks similar, but as I am not an artist, I will have to pass on this one and just admire your work.
johnep


----------

